# [OT] [KERNEL] vivid i love sources

## szachy

Witam 

Może ktoś podać różnice miedzy vivid i love sources ?

----------

## Poe

patchami. przejżyj i poróbwnaj realsenotes i zauważ jakie są roznice w zastosowanych patchach. roznia sie jeszcze tylko nazwa  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## szachy

hehe mogłem wsumie odrazu napisać ze mi o patche chodzi :p no nic pozastało mi zrobic to co napisałes thx ;)

----------

## fallow

to wszystko zmienia sie z wydania na wydanie. obecnie nie ma zadnych cech charakterystycznych dla vivida albo dla love. w vividzie przez ten caly czas dla przykladu byly takie cpu schedulery jak : hydra,staircase,ingosched,nicksched , w love od dawna byl nicksched , pozniej genetic nicksched ktory okazal sie po prostu placebo  :Smile: 

obecnie postanowilismy z Lovechildem ze love pojdzie w zupelnie inna strone ,to znaczy ze powroci do pierwszej idei z dawien dawna. zrezygnowalismy z wielu "ricerskich" patchow oraz z supportu reisera4 , wybierajac ingosched z czesciowym RTP ( FULL RTP jest tu niekaktywne a takze hard/soft IRQs threading ) , defautlowe ustawienie to "Low Latency Desktop Mode" . 

testowy release , info oraz FAQ znajduje sie tu : 

http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/love-sources/2.6.12-rc3-love1/notes.txt

http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/index.php?path=love-sources%2F2.6.12-rc3-love1/

cheers.

----------

## pwe

fallow -> czy love sources wymagaja czegoś specjalnego konfigu? bo z rc3 ma problem, zaraz na początku mi wyrzuca, z rc2 w ogole jeden wielki błąd mialem i darowalem sobie :/ 

jesli ktos moze to niech mi swoj 'config' podesle ja zmoduje tylko niezbedne rzeczy, nie chce nikogo meczyc, dopiero jak mi nie wyjdzie to rozpisze sie  :Smile:  (chodzi mi o rc3)

ps uzywam konfigow z rc2,3

dzięki!

ps2 

```
arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.c:17: warning: implicit declaration of function `__RWSEM_INITIALIZER'

arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.c:17: warning: missing braces around initializer

arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.c:17: warning: (near initialization for `init_mm.mmap_sem')

arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.c:17: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.c:17: error: (near initialization for `init_mm.mmap_sem.activity')

...

[cut]

```

----------

## keman

A ja mam pytanko, co się stało z nitro-sources  :Question: 

Sa jeszcze rozwijane  :Question: 

Bo nie moge znaleźc w sieci info na ten temat, a ich strona domowa, niedziała :/

Bardzo zaciekawił mnie te sources, ale nie bardzo wiem czy warto się w nie pchac....

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## fallow

pwe : rc2 nie skompiluje sie na czym innym niz x86 . 

 *Info/Warning/Support/Bugs wrote:*   

>   
> 
> Please don't report any bugs to gentoo-devs or bugs.gentoo.org. 
> 
> We are making patchset for x86 . We will be not able to help You with x86_64   
> ...

 

ostatnia wersja powinna sie skompilowac na x86_64. przeszkoda moze byc tylko RTP ktory jednak nic takiego nie powinien powodowac.

BTW. Sprawy odnosnie love, po prostu postuj w watku o love :p  :Wink: 

keman : seppe nie zajmuje sie nitro ,darkcness tez nie, Tiger robi release z tego co wiem.

cheers.

----------

## pwe

ok dzieki!  :Smile:  zaraz się chyba tam przeniose bo nadal w tym samym miejscu sie wywala i już mi pomysłów brak  :Crying or Very sad:   *Quote:*   

> rc2 nie skompiluje sie na czym innym niz x86

  - tak jak napisalem to byl jeden wielki błąd - calyczas coś migało przed nosem  :Shocked:   :Razz: 

przed wszystkim musze sie dowiedziec czy komuś sie juz na a64 udalo...

dzięki!!

----------

## keman

Tak lekko OT, skompilował dzisiaj nitro-sources-2, do 2.6.11, i efekt jest swietny.

Wydaje się, jakby soft pożerał mniej ramu, rzadziej swapuje, niewiem tylko jeszcze, jak ze stabilnością, ale postaram się wszystko dopracować.

kurcze, nie myślałem, że to da taki efekt....

Będe musiał skompilowac też vivid-sources, i porównac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## fallow

 *keman wrote:*   

> Tak lekko OT, skompilował dzisiaj nitro-sources-2, do 2.6.11, i efekt jest swietny.
> 
> 

  jazda  :Smile: 

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wydaje się, jakby soft pożerał mniej ramu
> 
> 

  no to raczej CI sie wydaje . takiej magi to tu az nie ma.

 *keman wrote:*   

>  rzadziej swapuje,
> 
> 

  rzadzjiej niz co ? . w nitro , love, vivid , skunk , dark i prawie we wszystkich jes to samo - > czyli mapped_watermark Cona Kolivasa  :Wink: 

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kurcze, nie myślałem, że to da taki efekt....
> 
> Będe musiał skompilowac też vivid-sources, i porównac 
> ...

 

Prosze nie spodziewaj sie zadnego przejawu magii , moze lepiej w ogole nie kompiluj  :Wink: 

 w ogole to ten caly watek zupelnie nic nie wnosi nie wyjasnia a raczej tylko gmatwa. IMHO to do do zamkniecia / skasowania 

cheers

----------

